# 平井式復動蒸汽喞筒



## dgwp

I'm trying to translate some information about an early Japanese steam fire pump, and looking for some help to ID a kanji in the name of this appliance. The specific kanji is the fourth one from the left in the image below. Any help would be much appreciated.

Here is what I have so far:


平井式???動蒸汽喞筒
Hirai System ???-Acting Steam Pump


Many thanks 

David


----------



## jamesh625

爆？
*慂？*

涓？
淡？
I can't be sure otherwise... The picture is so fuzzy, no wonder you're having a difficult time deciphering it. :/
Maybe go to this website and do a radical search until it shows up? http://jisho.org/kanji/radicals/

Also, try this. It's a search for words ending in 動: http://jisho.org/words?jap=*動&tag=&sortorder=relevance&eng=&dict=edict


----------



## Tonky

I cannot really read those either, but there seems to be a company called 平井式ポンプ工業, so it could be a product made by them. (I could not find their homepage though.)


----------



## Yoichi_f

It looks like 湜 to me, but I'm not sure at all.
The dictionary meaning of 湜 (read "shoku") is "clear" as in "clear water".
I don't know if that makes sense paired with 動, either.


----------



## YangMuye

「複動」じゃないか。


----------



## Flaminius

それをいうなら、「復動」ですね。往復運動で力を出すから。ネットで見る限り、対義語が「単動」であることからか、「複動」という表記もあるようですが、この画像は「復」だと思う。


----------



## YangMuye

It's a typo. Sorry for that.


----------



## mika00

I think for some characters we don't use this type of chinese characters now.
But as I guess.... 平井式復動 ? 汽喞筒 
I found 汽喞筒 in here↓
http://ci.nii.ac.jp/els/cinii_20131...der_no=&ppv_type=0&lang_sw=&no=1383276157&cp=
Title is "汽喞筒 failure.". I think the failure of illustrated part of the steam engine.
復動 is type of pump

複動形：Control both push and pull by air.(複  means multiple)
単動形：Push by air and pull by spring.(単  means single)
So,it will be "Hirai Type, Fukudou type pump that control both push and pull by air, some part of steem engine (=illustrated in the picture)".
And maybe you can find better word for that in English.
Although I am still not clear about one character... it looks something like this to me maybe...

  ?         平井式復動 ? 汽喞筒


----------



## Flaminius

It's not a part of steam engine, *mika00*.  Like the original poster wrote in the opening post, it is a fire pump.

The character between 動 and 汽 is "氵蒸".  It's not listed anywhere but I am fairly certain that it is an allomorph of, surprise, 蒸.  To attempt a translation, we get:
 Hirai's double-acting steam pump


----------



## dgwp

Thanks for all the responses so far. I'm still not sure what the fourth character is though...復, 複 or something else??


----------

